# Schaden an Hardware = weniger Leistung?



## Storm of War (16. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe eine Frage.
Kann irgend welche Komponenten in meinem Pc schaden genommen haben was sich dann in geringerer Leistung äußert?
Kann sein dass ich es mir nur einbilde, doch ich finde, dass Arma 2 etwas weniger flüssiger läuft als sonst. Wenns vorher 100% waren dann sind es jetzt 97%

Wie ich drauf komme:
Der Pc hing an ner steckerleiste, mit 1 TFT, nem 5.1 System ner Xbox und noch n Headset.
Mir ist oft die Sicherung rausgeflogen als ich die Leiste anmachen wollte.
Letztens ging sie nicht mehr aus weil der Schalter nicht mehr in der Ausstellung einrasete.
Kann  es sein, dass da irgendwelche Komponenten Schaden genommen haben?

Zweiter Fall:
Hab gestern noch nen Bemchmark durchführen wollen.
Dabei ist er eingefroren. Ich konnte ihn nur noch ausschalten durch langes Drücken des Einschaltknopfes.
Danach kam natürlich die Meldung dass Windows nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde.
Ist da was passiert? 

Grüße Stormy


----------



## Niza (16. August 2011)

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen in der Community

Erstmal bitte System schreiben 
Netzteil besonders
CPU 
Grafikkarte 
usw.
+ welches 5.1 System hast du?

Da die Sicherung rausfliegt  wäre ich schon sehr vorsichtig 
sie fliegt bei 16A raus
d.H.
Du musst schon einen Fehler in der Steckerleiste haben
Damit sie rausfliegt musst du 3680Watt haben (230V * 16A = 3680Watt)
*oder einen Kurzschluss*

*Ich würde erstmal die Steckerleiste erneuern *
ist nicht besonders teuer so eine Steckerleiste

Dann wäre schonmal ein Problem gelöst

Wenn die Sicherung immer noch rausfliegt 
nach der neuen Steckerleiste
dann besteht die Gefahr von einen defekten Netzteil

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Storm of War (16. August 2011)

Mein System ist:

i5-2500 4x3,3
ATI HD6950 2GB
8GB RAM corsair
3 120mm Lüfter
Mainboard ist von Asus. Welches genau kann ich erst sagen wenn ich daheim bin.
Nt: Be quiet 600watt.


----------



## Niza (16. August 2011)

Mach das erstmal mit der Steckerleiste

Dann:
Wie sehen den deine Temperaturen(Temps) aus
Teste das mal mit HW-Monitor
HWMonitor Download - ComputerBase
und dann schau mal wie Hoch die Temps sind 
Auch unter last
Kannst dazu auch Prime 95 verwenden
Und Temps im Auge behalten
Prime95 Download - ComputerBase
Und schreib mal die Ergebnisse
Oder am besten mach einen Screenshot

Wenn du nicht weißt wie, hier Kurzanleitung:
Druck Taste auf Tastatur drücken
Paint starten 
Mit strg und V den Screenshot in Paint einfügen (gleichzeitig drücken)
dann speichern (jpg oder Jpeg format)

Und dann kannst das hier unter Anhänge hochladen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## der_knoben (16. August 2011)

Dass die Sicherung beim Einschalten rausfliegt kann auch an ihrer geringen Trägheit liegen. Wenn die Kondensatoren im NT usw geladen werden, entsteht ein relativ starker Anlaufstrom, der je nach Sicherung zum auslösen dieser führt.


----------



## Storm of War (16. August 2011)

Die Sicherung ist von 1970!
Kann das dem System schaden wenn sowas passiert?


----------



## Bummsbirne (16. August 2011)

Wenn du nicht immer direkt wieder anschaltest denke ich, dass es nichts schadet. Also nicht direkt zig mal ansxhalten. Zwischen den Anschaltversuchen immer so 10 Aekunden warten.

Falls der pc in Ordnung ist , liegts an einer zu hohen Last aufm Sicherungsautomat. Bzw. Einem zu hohen Anschaltstrom.

Ich hatte das frueher noch mit meinem Röhrenmonitor. Is die Sicherung auch immer geflogen.  Musste immer alles nacheinander anschalten.

Muss dazusagen dass ich auch nur n 10 Ampere Automaten drin hatte. 

Bin Elektriker. Hab den Automaten dann gegen n Standart 16 Ampere B Automaten getauscht.

Also nimm mal alles raus ausser Leiste bis auf den Pc. Dann testen. Falls es immer noch nich besser ist dann versuch ne neue Steckdosenleiste. Hast bestimmt noch eine im Haus.

Falls immer noch das Prob besteht gucken was das fuern Automat ist. Wenn die so alt sind halten die nicht mehr so gut.

Aber es muesste dann am Pc liegen. Nt waere dann Stoerfaktor Nummer eins.

Probier das mal aus.


----------



## Storm of War (16. August 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe mich hier falsch ausgedrückt.
Der pc war zu jeder Zeit aus wo die Sicherung rausgeflogen ist!
Ich habe die steckerleiste angemacht und Puff war sie draußen.

Edit: Als die beiden Steckerleisten erstmal an waren lief alles und das war ne Menge!
5.1 System, 2.1 System, pc, 3 tfts, Xbox, ps3, headset, repeater, Laptop, Telefon...


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

Also, möglicherweise haben halt die ganzen Netzteil der beteiligte Geräte kurz, aber direkt viel Strom gezogen, halt in dem Moment, wo Strom verfügbar war, und das ist dann einfach zuviel für die Leitung im Haus. Netzteile könnne ja auch Strom ziehen, wenn die angeschlossenen Geräte noch aus sind. 

Ich würde da auch mal jedes der angeschlossenen Geräte einzeln an die Steckerleiste anschließen und die Leiste mal aus und einschalten - wenn es dann mal bei einem bestimmten Gerät wieder passiert, weißt Du, dass das Gerät irgendein Problem hat. Passiert es bei keinem, dann war es wohl eher die Summe an Geräten. Ich würde das ganze dann mal lieber auf 2 Steckerleisten verteilen, die Du dann nacheinander einschaltest. Wäre zum Stromsparen sowieso besser, wenn Du zwei getrennt abschaltbare Sektionen hättest, denn Du brauchst ja sicher nicht zB PC, xbox und PS3 gleichzeitig. Und Telefon: so was hat man doch an sich nicht an ner Abschaltbaren Leiste, da man das doch immer an haben will - oder? ^^

wegen des PCs: ob bei Dir nun ein Defekt da ist oder nicht, kann man schwer sagen. Ein bisschen weniger Leistung kann auch einfach Zufall sein, ebenso ein Freeze.


----------



## Storm of War (16. August 2011)

So, da bin ich wieder.
Hab fumark und 3dmark11 und sandra laufen lassen.
War alles ok. Graka wurde bis 85°C warm.
Ist ja aber noch im "gelben" bereich.
CPU wird auch nur bis 60° warm. Also ok.
Im Bios steht die richtige Taktrate drin.
Im Controlcenter der GraKa auch.
Hab nen Memtest laufen lassen. Ergab auch keine Fehler.
Der PC hat sich auch nur bei everest aufgehängt und zwar nur beim letzten Punkt: Drucker!
Ka warum. Wird wohl am prog liegen.
Ich hab alles geteste was geht. Sonst läuft er top.
Also einfach nur Einbildung...

http://s1.directupload.net/images/110813/op4bg8c8.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110813/d8gz2dkf.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110813/nrrp8dmw.jpg

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110813/2v4mwxg4.jpg

Hier mal mein Setup ​


----------



## Storm of War (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal mein Setup


----------



## rebel4life (18. August 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Muss dazusagen dass ich auch nur n 10 Ampere Automaten drin hatte.
> 
> Bin Elektriker. Hab den Automaten dann gegen n Standart 16 Ampere B Automaten getauscht.


 
Man wechselt wenn dann die Charakteristik. Aber nicht die Dimensionierung. Denn ein Leitungsschutzschalter wird so dimensioniert, damit er bei der Leitung überhaupts auslösen kann durch den Kurzschlussauslöser. Einen 10A durch einen 16A Typen zu ersetzen und das pauschal als Lösung darzustellen ist grob fahrlässig (der LS Schalter wird so dimensioniert, damit er für die "schlechteste" Verlegeart auch richtig über den thermischen und Kurzschlussstrom Auslöser auslöst. Tauscht man hier einfach einen 10A gegen einen 16A Typen, dann kommt es recht schnell zu einem Brand). Ein Wechsel von B10 auf B16 bringt übrigens reichlich wenig bei einem zu hohen Einschaltstrom (nahezu Kurzschluss).

Das Problem des Threadstartes ist der hohe Einschaltstrom und nicht die dauerhafte Leistungsaufnahme. Entweder er nutzt eine Einschaltstrombegrenzung (im einfachsten Fall eine Kabeltrommel) oder ein spezielles Gerät oder er lässt durch einen Elektriker den LS Schalter erneuern und ggf. die Charakteristik anpassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2011)

Mir hat so die schaltbare Steckdosenleiste das Netzteil gekillt. Anfangs sporadische Aussetzer und nach immer kürzeren Zeitabständen häuften sich Startprobleme. Bei meiner Schwester flog auch immer die Sicherung raus, da wurde halt kurzerhand Monitor und Rechner getrennt geschaltet


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. August 2011)

@rebel4life:


Ich bin Elektriker also erzaehl mir bitte nichts.  Die Gegebenheiten waren entsprechend. Warum sollte bei 8 metern Leitungslaenge mit 1,5  quadrat Nym Leitung n 16A Automat keine Lösung sein? 

Wenn ich noch n B 16 Automat hier habe und es funzt, warum soll ich denn n teureren 10er C oder H Automat kaufen. Sry aber ich erzähl jupp heinckes auch nicht wie man am besten ne Fu§ballmannschaft trainiert...


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2011)

Weil es auch auf die Verlegeart ankommt?! 

Wenn du deine NYM durch Styropor jagst, belastest dann immer noch mit 16A weil es ja 1,5mm² ist?

PS: Solang du keinen Meisterbrief hast kannst du den Kram nicht selber abnehmen wenn du schon so korrekt bist.


----------

